# is a distributor hard to replace on a 96 altima?



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

my dad says that it seems risky and he'd rather have a mechanic replace it because he doesnt want to mess up the timing.. i just want to know if i should or not. i feel like i can replace it myself? it seems pretty easy but i would want to know what i should be careful of or what the risks are involving the replacement?

i know i posted earlier about the check engine light showing the code "P0340" and im deciding to replace the whole distributor since the codes show:

"Camshaft position sensor (CMP) circuit- bank 1 probable cause.
1: open or short circuit condition
2: poor electrical connection
3: weak battery condition
4: Faulty CMP"

there is no oil leaking into the distributor, and it looks like its fine and clean (also looks like its been replaced recently) but its my only option it seems like... i just want to pass emissions =[


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before condemning the distributor, check the harness connector pins for any oxidation. If you intend to replace the distributor, here's how to do it:

First you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug and disconnect the ignition coil wire. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put you hand or thumb over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the engine clockwise or counter-clockwise by hand until it's pointing to ZERO. Now determine the #1 plug wire location on the distributor cap. Mark that location on the old distributor body and the new one. At this point you can remove the old distributor. Now insert the new distributor into the block, meshing the gears so that the rotor ends up pointing to the mark you put on the side of the distributor body. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the engine.

Before starting the engine, set up a timing light so that you can set the timing to spec. Disconnect the TPS harness connector. Start engine and set timing to 20 degrees BTDC. Check the idle speed. It should read 650 RPM; If not, adjust the idle screw until you get 650 RPM. Stop the engine. Reconnect the TPS harness connector. Start engine. The idle speed should now be 700 RPM.


----------

